# I Think I Need A Drink.



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I'll buy!!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

He he!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

bottoms up


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Tops down!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Beer goggles would help with those spinsters. They should have prohibited that look, not the alcohol. I'm guessing men of that day drank to get past it.

Wasn't it Willie who said "I never went to bed with an ugly woman, but I sure woke up with a few." "I've got 20/20 vision when I ain't drinkin' but Lord when I get on that booze."

"Whiskey river don't run dry....."


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> View attachment 25255


I'd hit every one of them!!! (Man, you're fussy, Henry.) 

. . In fact, I'd join AA just to get a crack at that bevy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

LOL @ IMP


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Straight up and neat, just like Hemmingway.


----------

